# Hippos kill croc in spectacular clash



## Just_Joshin (Nov 17, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-17-2009
*Source:* nineMSN online

A photographer in Africa has captured the moment a large crocodile picked a fight with a herd of hippos — and lost.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! The poor crock, but lol

Never take on a Hippo...


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Hippo !!!!*

Karma !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2009)

Note to Self : Don't mess with Hippos.


----------

